# Fluval Venezia 190L & 350 L Tanks



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

I thought I would start this journal off with a bit of background so folks can get a sense of where I am coming from. As some of you on this forum know I have a real interest in African Cichlids.

I started keeping fish when I was around 4 years old when my parents gave me a tank for Christmas. As a kid I was lucky because there were two hobbyists in my neighbourhood that kept nice fish rooms and I could spend my weekly allowance there without question. This interest in fish fuelled my passion for biology and my university studies to become an ichthyologist with a strong background in fisheries biology/ecology, combined with lots of practical experience. In the mid-80s that training and interest led me to the North Vancouver Outdoor School in Brackendale (Cheakamus Centre) where I spent most of my career as Principal Co-Administrator. At the school I developed multiple programs and managed various facilities including Save-the-Salmon hatchery with extensive salmonid development at the Dave Marshall Salmon Reserve - part of the Cheakamus River system and centred at the school.

While at the school for about 30 years I became really interested in African Cichlids thanks to Wing Chow. Wing and I both worked for NVSD and live in North Vancouver. For most of my Africa Cichlid time I have focussed on Malawi cichlids with a bunch of breeding success - a few hobbyists have bought or traded fish with me over the years. Things got more serious in 2013 when I built a small fish room as part of a house renovation. In 2016 I retired from full-time in the School District and had a bit more time on my hands so I thought why not investigate Lake Tanganyika .. particularly _Tropheus_. In 2014 a nephew of co-worker gave me a Fluval Venezia 190 L - I was impressed with the tank design and thought this would be a great opportunity to dive into Tanganyikans!

This journal will focus on the development of that Fluval 190 L and more recently it's sister tank Fluval 350 L and growing interest in Lake Tanganyika cichlids.

*Fluval Venezia 190 L initial set-up*

Right from the beginning I knew that I wanted this tank to have high water quality for the demands of _Tropheus_ a fish I knew liked those conditions. Some may think this set-up is TOO MUCH but my ecologist background tells me any system will be inadequate compared to a healthy natural lake / stream system, there is no way to duplicate that 100%; given that perspective as my starting point I set up this tank with the following:

*Substrate:*

CaribSea African Cichlid Sand

*Filtration:*

AquaClear 70 with Biohome / Hydroton Bio-Media
Fluval 406 with Biohome / Hydroton Bio-Media
Rena Filstar XP 3 - with Biohome / Hydroton media
Swiss Tropical poret foam Corner Matten filter with 2 jet lifters

*Water Circulation / Aeration:* Besides the 2 Jet lifters, XP3, Fluval 406 & AC 70 filter flow, extra water flow and aeration to this tank are supplied by:

2 - Ehiem air diffusers
Hydor Koralia 850 Circulation pump
Marineland Maxi Jet 600 submersible pump
Jehmco DAPMH15 air pump 

*Initial set-up ... 2017.02.19*


----------



## tredford8 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for starting a journal, and for including all of your background info. It's interesting to hear how people got into the hobby, and how it's affected your career choice. I'm interested to see how the tanks develop, and can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

*First stocking ... 2017.03.12*



























10 - _Neolamprologus tretocephalus_ "5 Bar Cichlid - Trets"
8 - _Synodontis petricola_

*Second stocking ... 2017.03.30*

I knew the 9 Trets, though beautiful fish were too big for the 190 L. I had read that these fish only grew to about 12 cm (6 in) but 7 fish of the fish I bought from a BCA member that was shutting down his tanks were easily 16 - 18 cm (8 - 9 in). So, I put the word out through BCA and one my VAHS/BCA friends suggested a trade for the adult Trets - I'd keep the 2 good size juveniles from the group of 9 + a single one I had acquired from another BCA member who had found it too aggressive in his tank. In the end we came up with a deal for the 6 adult Trets in exchange for a mixed group of _Tropheus_ - my target species.







3 - _Neolamprologus tretocephalus_ "5 Bar Cichlid - Trets"
3 - _Tropheus moorii_ "Ikola"
4 - _Tropheus moorii_ "Bemba"
3 - _Tropheus moorii_ "Chilanga"
5 - _Tropheus duboisi_
8 - _Synodontis petricola_


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

*Approximately one year later ... 2018.03.07*

After the initial stocking it was obvious that the _Tropheus_ groups were way too small. The aggression within small groups of _Tropheus_ is well noted. I was finding that I had to hospitalize fish regularly and re-introduce them into the groups with limited success. I did discover a lone _Tropheus_, recovers and does quite well within a Mbuna tank or _Julidochromis ornatus_ colony. However this was not the best solution so I reached out to my widening network of _Tropheus_ friends and this is where I learnt about the following system:


Remove all _Tropheus_ and aquascaping from the tank
Rebuild the aquascaping
Rentroduce all _Tropheus_
Monitor the tank + Cross your fingers

Actually this system has proven quite successful. I even had a successful Duboisi spawning, big fry with beautiful blue-white spots. It also became apparent that holding females feed themselves and the fry over the 1 month incubation/hatching period. I found this observation fascinating given my experience with other African Cichlids (Mbuna, Haps & Peacocks) where the females starve themselves while incubating eggs. During this time a Tret died as well when I was on vacation, my cousin that looks after things while I am away and does a grand job didn't notice and this created a pollution problem in the tank. I lost a few fish over this period, but I knew I'd have to build up larger _Tropheus_ groups without question for any success. Through trading and purchase I eventually ended up with the following biotope assemblage.






*Stock:*

1 - _Neolamprologus leleupi_
6 - _Neolamprologus tretocephlus_ "Trets"
9 -_ Tropheus moorii_ "Bemba"
1 - _Tropheus moorii_ "Chilanga"
3 - _Tropheus duboisi_ 
12 - _Synodontis petricola_


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great Introduction. Thank you. My 3 kids went to the Outdoor School in Brackendale and they have all kept great memories of it. Congrats on the great job you did there.

Nice tank, too!


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for your note ... part of my retirement from NVSD includes a PhD with a focus on Outdoor School and it's lasting impact on student learning  The school turns 50 this year 2019.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking great there Victor. Will see it in person one day, I'm sure.

Anthony


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

As 2018 proceeded I knew things were looking up when I started to have some successful spawning activity. It was obvious that colony sizes were small but the fish seemed to be okay with the male / female ratios.






*2018.12 - Duboisi Spawning Activity*






This breeding was also an indication that the groupings and water parameters were to the fishes' liking as well.

I had been battling slightly elevated Nitrate (NO3) levels, but over the year the Nitrate levels dropped to near zero. I had shifted to 100% biohome/hydroton in all my filters over the year. It was also around this time an experienced _Tropheus_ keeper suggested his observations had been that as long as the colony was big enough having more males than females isn't a bad idea - that's quite different from my Lake Malawi cichlid experience. Given that it is near impossible to sex _Tropheus_ the sex ratio recommendation made me less apprehensive about adding fish to existing colonies.


----------

